# Spike TV Deadliest Warriors: Vampires vs Zombies - Comic-Con Panel



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

Spike's Deadliest Warriors: Vampires vs Zombies Comic-Con Panel

Episode will be in the new season on Spike TV that starts soon


----------

